# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  بوكس dm3

## abdelillah

أريد شراء بوكس dm3 طبعا البوكس لسه جديد بس لو كان ممكن من دوي الخبره إفادتي جزاكم الله خيرا   هل هو متوفر حاليا في الأسواق العربيه وكم ثمنه...؟؟

----------


## hassan riach

لا أضن اخي أنه موجود في الأسواق

----------


## mohamed73

> أريد شراء بوكس dm3 طبعا البوكس لسه جديد بس لو كان ممكن من دوي الخبره إفادتي جزاكم الله خيرا   هل هو متوفر حاليا في الأسواق العربيه وكم ثمنه...؟؟

 وعليكم السلام
الجواب اخي في موضوع منتدى الدي نقلت منه  هدا الموضوع
ولاخ*
gsm.magic  *  

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*    أريد شراء بوكس dm3 طبعا البوكس لسه جديد بس لو كان ممكن من دوي الخبره إفادتي جزاكم الله خيرا   هل هو متوفر حاليا في الأسواق العربيه وكم ثمنه...؟؟

 الجواب    

> كلا اخي البوكس غير متوفر بالاسواق العربية أو الأوربية  
> البوكس ليس للبيع 
> ويوجد نقاط لفك الشيفرة في البلاد الاوربية فقط

----------


## ABOUSALMA0

*بوكس dm3 ليس بوكس ولايباع ولايشترى هو سيرفيس متنقل لاغير *

----------


## محمدحسنى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------

